# Pride or UFC?



## Andrew Green (Dec 14, 2005)

What's your prefered event?  Any reason?  is it the rules?  the fighters? the ring?

What makes one better then the other in your eyes?


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 14, 2005)

Just for the simple fact with them being on Spike TV, I get to see alot more of them then Pride.
Terry


----------



## Lisa (Dec 14, 2005)

I agree with Terry, Spike has done so much for the UFC.  Even before then, I remember seeing UFC matches before I saw any Pride ones, so maybe that is my bias.


----------



## MJS (Dec 15, 2005)

I enjoy the UFC.  I've been watching it since it started.  Nothing against Pride, KOTC or any others, as they have some great fighters, but considering the UFC was the initial craze, I'm a bit more bias towards that.

Mike


----------



## arnisador (Dec 15, 2005)

I suppose the UFC, but I don't get too excited about either one, honestly.


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 15, 2005)

I enjoy them all, but UFC seems to have a bit more exposure and thus tends to bring out the more serious athletes. There are great fighters on both, but I think UFC tends to have a bit better trained, maybe just because they can make more money there, who knows why.

7sm


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Dec 15, 2005)

I prefer Pride. Better overall fighters. I also like the fact you can kick a down opponent.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Dec 16, 2005)

I enjoy Pride more simply because I'm more likely to see more techniques more in line with what I like/use/train.


----------



## Shaolin Bushido (Dec 16, 2005)

Pride, easily.  The production values they put into each show and the general level is much higher than UFC's athletes.  I like UFC too, but they are clearly second rate to Pride.


----------



## green meanie (Dec 16, 2005)

I prefer Pride but UFC is where the money is, hands down.


----------



## Jagermeister (Dec 16, 2005)

Pride - better technique and more skilled fighters - less old fashioned brawling.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 16, 2005)

I watch UFC and I think its exposure on the TV will bring all MMA into the forfront.  Will it/they remove boxing  maybe.
the Ufc is doing a great job of pr these days
As for pride I just don't get to see enoughof it on tv in my area


----------



## FearlessFreep (Dec 16, 2005)

_Will it/they remove boxing  maybe._

I'm hoping it eliminates pro-wrestling, actually.  If you have something as crazy and intense as MMA, and it's for real...what do you need painted clowns for?


----------



## Shaman (Dec 20, 2005)

UFC, because its rules allow it to be marketable.


----------



## mrhnau (Dec 20, 2005)

I enjoy the dynamics the cage presents. Makes it a bit more interesting and unique. I'm all for UFC


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm with Terry on this one.  Pride tends to be all PPV in my are; but, UFC is broadcast, well...cabled.


----------



## mad_boxer (Dec 20, 2005)

Well I'm in Australia where none of these are televised the only things on here are the K-1 and some aussie boxing occasionally a few others but no MMA on Fox sports (I swear fox sports is awesome for fight sport fans like me here in Aus) I have only seen one Pride fight, fight not event and have seen many UFC's so maybe I am biased but yer i prefer the UFC hands down.


----------



## Marginal (Dec 20, 2005)

I like Pride better. I started watching their events because their DVD's are dirt cheap compared to UFC DVDs.

At Pride's best, vs UFC's best though, there's no comparison. Pride's way more entertaining. Stuff like Sakuraba literally spanking Ryan Gracie.... Awesome.


----------

